# Quivers field or hip?



## bgilm (Dec 13, 2010)

Which is better for shooting indoors a field quiver or a hip quiver


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

i personally like the field quiver. I switched from the hip quiver and i love it. it just feels like the arrows are out of your way with the field quiver and it being indoors and not having as much room that is a good thing lol. which one are dyou lookin at? i have the easton field quiver and aboloutely love it


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i like field quivers but it depends on the shoot


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I shoot a hip quiver. I like knowing where my arrows are and knowing im not gonna hit them on anything.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Personally shoot a hip quiver, but have thought about a field quiver. Basically, though, it really doesn't matter. Just find one that you like the best and get it. Personal preference.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

it is all personal preferance liek you said but if u shoot a field especially indoors they go "up" insteand of "out of forward" creating more room on the line i think


Sighting In said:


> Personally shoot a hip quiver, but have thought about a field quiver. Basically, though, it really doesn't matter. Just find one that you like the best and get it. Personal preference.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

hoytarcherygal said:


> it is all personal preferance liek you said but if u shoot a field especially indoors they go "up" insteand of "out of forward" creating more room on the line i think


Yah I suppose, but my quiver never really gets in anybody's way, so it really doesn't make that much difference. Plus, I'm left handed, so it is up in their faces, and I don't ever get any complaints about it, so it really is not a big deal. Just shoot what's more comfortable.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I got a field quiver when i was in iowa. its so much nicer, i don't have to move the quiver every time to walk down to the bales and then move it again when i'm back on the line


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

yeah i think some of it depends on the indoor range too that changes how much room you have. I personally find it easier to walk around with a field quiver vs a hip quiver i dont catch my arrows on stuff as much as i did with the hip.


Sighting In said:


> Yah I suppose, but my quiver never really gets in anybody's way, so it really doesn't make that much difference. Plus, I'm left handed, so it is up in their faces, and I don't ever get any complaints about it, so it really is not a big deal. Just shoot what's more comfortable.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

good point


N7709K said:


> I got a field quiver when i was in iowa. its so much nicer, i don't have to move the quiver every time to walk down to the bales and then move it again when i'm back on the line


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i like the hips, i like my arrows at my side, and not behind me


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

I have one of both. I shoot the hoyt field quiver because it's lighter and more compact. But most of my shoots are outdoor field or 3D so most of the time it's my chair


----------

